# math help needed to estimate runtime please



## waddup (Dec 11, 2008)

can you tell me roughly the estimated runtime on a light like this please? 


2D [email protected], Quad bored 2D, fivemega 8AA-2D battery adapter (Eneloops), fivemega ss bi-pin to PR adapter. WA 1164 lamp.

rated at ~1500 lumens.


:duh2:


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 11, 2008)

Probably 10-15 minutes, guesstimate. But I'd be concerned if the Eneloops could supply that much current..


----------



## vestureofblood (Dec 11, 2008)

waddup said:


> can you tell me roughly the estimated runtime on a light like this please?
> 
> 
> 2D [email protected], Quad bored 2D, fivemega 8AA-2D battery adapter (Eneloops), fivemega ss bi-pin to PR adapter. WA 1164 lamp.
> ...


 
Hello waddup,

I may be off (someone please correct if I have the formula wrong) but I think the way runtimes for this type of setup is estimated by converting to watt hours. You have 8 cells at 1.2v and eneloops are 200mah or 2A so multiply 9.6Vx2A=19.2 watt hours available. Then to get watt hours needed look at your bulb on this thread (LuxLuthors destructive incan blub test. @9.6v your bulb draws 4.25A so 9.6Vx 4.25A=40.8 watt hours needed, then 19.2 WH available divided by 40.8 needed=.47 60 minutes x .47= 28.2 minutes approximate run time.


----------



## waddup (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks,

looks like somewhere between 12 and 25 minuets then.

if the eneloops can do it?

if they cant, what will they do?

explode:huh:

or just melt inside the body? :mecry:


----------



## vestureofblood (Dec 12, 2008)

waddup said:


> thanks,
> 
> looks like somewhere between 12 and 25 minuets then.
> 
> ...


 
Its unlikely that that could explode. Usually what will happen is the cells will ware out prematurely. I didn't mention this before because I didn't want to seem argumentative or antagonistic but eneloops should have no trouble providing 4.25 amps. This thread has a discharge graph for eneloops about half way down the page. As you can see they preform at nearly rated capacity at 8A.


----------



## waddup (Dec 12, 2008)

vestureofblood said:


> Its unlikely that that could explode. Usually what will happen is the cells will ware out prematurely. I didn't mention this before because I didn't want to seem argumentative or antagonistic but eneloops should have no trouble providing 4.25 amps. This thread has a discharge graph for eneloops about half way down the page. As you can see they preform at nearly rated capacity at 8A.



thanks, 

im really no scientist, and reading numbers and graphs is like reading a strange language, i dont understand any of it.

good to know it probably wont explode in my hand

thankyou

it was a bit of an impulse buy, $100 for 1500 lumens was irresistable

now i find myself trying to learn something about the light so i dont hurt myself of start a fire or destroy the light


----------



## waddup (Dec 12, 2008)

vestureofblood said:


> Its unlikely that that could explode. Usually what will happen is the cells will ware out prematurely. I didn't mention this before because I didn't want to seem argumentative or antagonistic but eneloops should have no trouble providing 4.25 amps. This thread has a discharge graph for eneloops about half way down the page. As you can see they preform at nearly rated capacity at 8A.





4.25A or 8A:thinking:

like i said, strange language i dont understand:duh2:


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 12, 2008)

vestureofblood said:


> This thread has a discharge graph for eneloops about half way down the page. As you can see they preform at nearly rated capacity at 8A.



Ah, thank you, I was looking for that :huh:



waddup said:


> 4.25A or 8A:thinking:
> 
> like i said, strange language i dont understand:duh2:



A = Amps. Amps is how much current is available. See a brief overview here: http://www.inspect-ny.com/electric/ElectricalDefinitions.htm


----------



## vestureofblood (Dec 12, 2008)

4.24amps is what your light will draw, the graph shows that the cells could be discharged at a higher rate of 8 amps and still preform well.


----------



## waddup (Dec 12, 2008)

vestureofblood said:


> 4.24amps is what your light will draw, the graph shows that the cells could be discharged at a higher rate of 8 amps and still preform well.



:twothumbs

i understand that,

thankyou.


----------

